# straw



## Gringo1000

¿Hay otras palabras además de pajita para decir "straw" en español?


----------



## hopefully

Gringo1000 said:
			
		

> ¿Hay otras palabras además de pajita para decir "straw" en español?


 
Mira aquí:
http://www.wordreference.com/sinonimos/paja

Saludos


----------



## Kolthoff

Sí, también se dice _popote, pitillo_ (Venezuela) y deben haber más versiones según el país.   Revisa este hilo. Saludos.


----------



## Sofia29

Sorbete (aunque yo digo pajita).


----------



## moira

En España también: Paja, caña, cañita.


----------



## Pablete

No te recomiendo que utilices "paja", usa siempre "pajita", ya que la primera tiene contextos sexuales, por lo menos en España.


----------



## giselak

En Argentina hasta es mejor decir "sorbete" que decir paja o pajita...por la misma razón que en España.


----------



## Gringo1000

Oh OK, gracias.


----------



## !!!!!!!!!!

En Colombia también decimos pitillo.


----------



## colombo-aussie

Hola,

Me interesa saber como los *chilenos* llaman a este artículo para beber?

pajilla, pitillo?


Mil gracias.


----------



## eli-chi

"pajita" es el nombre con el que la he conocido siempre.


----------



## syntr

eli-chi said:


> "pajita" es el nombre con el que la he conocido siempre.



"Pajita" es entendido bien por todos a los que me he hablado, no solamente los de Chile


----------



## eli-chi

syntr said:


> "Pajita" es entendido bien por todos los que he hablado, no solamente los de Chile


  Pero es una palabra que no aparece en el diccionario, como "pajilla" y "pitillo".


----------



## syntr

Sí, aparece en el diccionario Oxford: (el que se usa por WR)


  countable (for drinking) *pajita* f, paja f, caña f (Esp), pitillo m (Col), popote m (Méx)


----------



## eli-chi

syntr said:


> Sí, aparece en el diccionario Oxford: (el que se usa por WR)
> 
> 
> countable (for drinking) *pajita* f, paja f, caña f (Esp), pitillo m (Col), popote m (Méx)


 ¡Mira tú!  Pero en el oficial de la lengua española no está.


----------



## syntr

eli-chi said:


> ¡Mira tú!  Pero en el oficial de la lengua española no está.



No confío en la RAE, ellos no incluyen muchas palabras que oigo todos los días, pero esto es un cuestión totalmente diferente


----------



## eli-chi

syntr said:


> No confío en la RAE, ellos no incluyen muchas palabras que oigo todos los días, pero esto es un cuestión totalmente diferente


Tienes razón.  Generalmente no incluye palabras derivadas, por ejemplo, porque hay formas "lógicas" de formarlas.  Creo que en eso debería actualizarse, porque los extranjeros no tendrían por qué saber cuándo aplicar esa lógica y cuándo no.


----------



## rockandrolla

Acá en Chile le llamamos "bombilla" a ese artefacto que se usa para beber como tu dices.


----------



## colombo-aussie

Muchas gracias, creo que después de sus comentarios me iré por pajita.

Buen día.


----------



## Vampiro

Coincido: "bombilla" es el término más común hoy en día en Chile.
"Pajita" se entiende y se usaba, pero hace tiempo que no lo escucho.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Aviador

Vampiro said:


> Coincido: "bombilla" es el término más común hoy en día en Chile.
> "Pajita" se entiende y se usaba, pero hace tiempo que no lo escucho.
> Saludos.
> _


Parece que yo soy de "hace tiempo" porque _pajita_ es la palabra que uso.
Como aficionado a estos temas, estoy siempre  con las antenas arriba, atento a las peculiaridades lingüísticas que se me cruzan por delante y cuando oigo _bombilla_ siento que estoy oyendo un termino ajeno, algo introducido en nuestro léxico tradicional sin pedirme permiso. Algo como lo que me pasa con los nuevos significados que recientemente han adquirido en Chile palabras como _tirar, __coger_ y _extrañar_ o palabras como _mucama_, _mesero_, etc. que comienzan a reemplazar a las tradicionales de nuestro repertorio léxico 
Es la globalización, aunque no me guste en este caso.

Saludos.

P. D. Vampiro, enhorabuena, en lo que te toca, por las maravillosas noticias que nos llegaron hoy de Atacama. Derramé más de alguna lágrima de emoción cuando supe la noticia.


----------



## eli-chi

¿Desde cuándo la confusión? ¿O el "refinamiento"  ? 
*¿Acaso la bombilla no es ese adminículo de metal para tomar mate?*
Las pajitas dejaron de ser de caña hace rato siendo reemplazadas por otras de plástico, pero hasta donde sé, el nombre se conserva hasta ahora.


----------



## Moritzchen

Pasó lo mismo en Argentina. Fue "pajita" toda la vida, pero en mis últimos viajes he oído "sorbete". En cuanto a que se haya cambiado a mesero en Chile me parece una pena, siempre me llamó la atención el uso de "garzón".


----------



## colombo-aussie

Bueno, quizás el uso de bombilla o pajita dependa mucho de la región donde se diga. Teniendo en cuenta que mi artículo va dirigido al público de Santiago de Chile, cuál creen ustedes que sea el más apropiado?

Muchas gracias a todos por sus aclaraciones.


----------



## eli-chi

colombo-aussie said:


> Bueno, quizás el uso de bombilla o pajita dependa mucho de la región donde se diga. Teniendo en cuenta que mi artículo va dirigido  al público de santiago de Chile, cuál creen ustedes que sea el más apropiado?
> 
> Muchas gracias  a todos por sus aclaraciones.


Soy santiaguina de nacimiento, y toda mi vida he vivido aquí. 
Además, la "bombilla" es metálica, y termina en una especie de cuchara con hoyitos, un "colador" para no tragarse la yerba mate. 

¡Qué raro que le digan "sorbete" a eso!  Yo habría entendido que "sorbete" era un tipo de bebida.  Aquí hubo en alguna época algo llamado "Sorbete Letelier"; tenía sabor a guinda y traía hasta una fruta, si mal no recuerdo.
Aunque si lo pienso... al menos tiene más sentido, porque se usa para sorber.  Y no le pidieron prestado (más bien, no le "robaron") el nombre a otra cosa.


----------



## colombo-aussie

Eli, mil gracias. Me quedo con pajita y no molesto más.

Que tengas una buena noche.


----------



## eli-chi

colombo-aussie said:


> Eli, mil gracias. Me quedo con pajita y no molesto más.
> 
> Que tengas una buena noche.


No ha sido ninguna molestia. 
Gracias, tú también.


----------



## Vampiro

A ver si nos entendemos, que yo no estoy haciendo una apología de la bombilla ni me parece que el término sea más o menos refinado que “pajita”.
Sólo dije que es lo que se usa actualmente; lo dice mi hijo, lo dicen sus compañeros en el jardín, lo dice la gente cuando voy al cine y para su bebida pide una “bombilla”.
Los jugos en cajita, esos en pequeños tetrabrick, vienen con una “bombilla” adosada, no con una pajita.
Es el término que yo usaría para un texto escrito actualmente; pero para gustos están los colores.
 
Aviador: Muchas gracias.  A cualquiera con el corazón bien puesto se le cayeron algunas lagrimas ayer.  Ahora resta sacarlos de ahí, pero yo trabajo en esto, conozco a los mineros, y nunca se abandona a nadie.  Los van a sacar, cueste lo que cueste.
 
Eli-chi: el Sorbete Letelier sigue existiendo, lo encuentras en cualquier buen supermercado.
 
Saludos.
_


----------



## rockandrolla

Que extraño yo lo he conocido siempre como "bombilla", ademas "pajita" me suena mas mexicano la verdad. 

Te sugiero que uses bombilla

Saludos y Vamo' Chile.

PD: yo soy de Santiago de Chile por si las dudas.


----------



## Aviador

Aunque la pregunta de colombo-aussie se refería específicamente al término usado en Chile, dejo aquí el enlace a una discusión en el foro Sólo español sobre este mismo tema: _*popote, paja, pajilla, pitillo o caña*_.

Saludos.


----------



## eli-chi

Bien, Vampiro y rocand.  Debe ser una cuestión generacional.  
Voy a llamar a mi nieta esta tarde para preguntarle cómo la llama ella.  En mi casa, sobre todo en época de calor, les he ofrecido una "pajita" a ella y a mis vecinos de su edad... y no me han corregido.

No sabía que habían "revivido" el sorbete también.

Me acordé del chiste ese del chileno que, una vez que el tren en que viajaba cruzó la cordillera le habló a la "pava" que venían usando los argentinos diciendo: "¡Y de aquí en adelante, vos te llamai tetera!"

A Aviador: Tengo la impresión que un "mesero" es alguien que ejerce esa  actividad en forma ocasional, o por un período corto de su vida.  Generalmente estudiantes de enseñanza media o superior.


----------



## nekoteru

Hola a todos:

Sólo como acotación:

Como bien dicen mis congéneres, hace un tiempo se dejó de emplear la palabra '_pajita_' para referirse a la '_bombilla_'; esto por el otro significado dado a la palabra 'pajita' (relativo a la masturbación masculina).

Saludos a todos

P.D: Bueno, dependiendo del contexto, la palabra '_bombilla_' también puede referirse a una '_ampolleta_'.


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

Si bien la pregunta era para Chile, les comento que en el Perú se le dice "cañita" o "sorbete"


----------



## jlmyth

en lo personal he escuchado el uso de Bombilla, desde hace pocos años en Chile, especificamente en Santiago de Chile. En regiones (yo vivo en zona de campo) se les sigue llamando pajita .... Por eso hay que acordarse que santiago no es Chile..


----------



## Blechi

rockandrolla said:


> Acá en Chile le llamamos "bombilla" a ese artefacto que se usa para beber como tu dices.


 
En Argentina la bombilla es la que se usa para tomar yerba, pero no usaría una para tomar una cocacola, aunque sí subiría.  
¿Hablas de esto?


----------



## Seikun

Straw= Bombilla (en Chile).


----------



## colombo-aussie

Bueno, mil gracis nuevamente a todos por sus comentarios, creo que después de leer todos los posts me queda claro que *"bombilla"* es la palabra a utilizar en mi texto

Un saludo para todos y en especial para mis hermanos chilenos. Desde el otro lado del charco les envío la mejor energía para el rescate de los mineros atrapados. Estoy seguro que de esta saldrán con vida.


----------



## allenjaque

"bombilla" es el termino oficial utilizado en chile incluso en publicidad y en las etiquetas de envases de refrescos... 

La palabra "pajita" tiene una connotacion más femenina y es más comúnmente usado por mujeres o por personas mayores de edad (dado que es un termino más bien arcaico y coloquial)


----------



## Oldy Nuts

allenjaque said:


> "bombilla" es el termino oficial utilizado en chile incluso en publicidad y en las etiquetas de envases de refrescos...
> 
> La palabra "pajita" tiene una connotacion más femenina y es más comúnmente usado por mujeres o por personas mayores de edad (dado que es un termino más bien arcaico y coloquial)



Me incluyo entre los arcaicos que usamos "pajita", y nunca me he sentido para nada femenino. Y me extraña que nadie haya mencionado "cañita". ¿O será más arcaico aún? Y para mí, la "bombilla" sigue siendo la que se usa para tomar mate.

En vista del número de compatriotas que le dan carácter oficial (o casi) al nombre "bombilla", también es curioso lo que dice aquí:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pajilla


----------



## rockandrolla

For god's sake... we are talking about the specific use of straw in Santiago de Chile, and the correct equivalence is bombilla!!!!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

rockandrolla said:


> For god's sake... we are talking about the specific use of straw in Santiago de Chile, and the correct equivalence is bombilla!!!!



The original question is not restricted to Santiago de Chile; it was specifically addressed to Chileans.  And there are still many Chileans who do not use "bombilla" but "pajita", specially in other cities/towns.


----------



## Csalrais

Bueno, no soy chileno pero a la pregunta de Oldy Nuts sobre "caña", en Canarias se sigue usando, sobre todo para decirle a un niño que si quiere una "cañita" para tomarse el referesco o zumo.

Saludos


----------



## rockandrolla

Bueno, quizás el uso de bombilla o pajita dependa mucho de la región  donde se diga. Teniendo en cuenta que mi artículo va dirigido al público  de Santiago de Chile, cuál creen ustedes que sea el más apropiado?

Muchas gracias a todos por sus aclaraciones.

what about this?


----------



## jlmyth

definitivamente Bombilla rock.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Puede que en este momento se esté usando más, o mucho más, "bombilla" que "pajita"; no he investigado el asunto ni creo que lo haga. Sin embargo, mientras haya un grupo no despreciable de personas que usen "pajita" y no "bombilla", me parece legítimo advertirlo así; y me parece un tanto presuntuoso decir que "bombilla" es el _término *oficial*_, o la _*correct* equivalence_.

Y si fuera efectivo que en este momento se usa mayoritariamente "bombilla", yo también lo recomendaría como el término _más *apropiado*_.


----------

